

Tax Burden of Top 1% Now Exceeds That of Bottom 95% - cwan
http://www.taxfoundation.org/blog/show/24944.html

======
khafra
Definitely not hacker news. If we were on reddit, I would also mention that
the percentage of GDP captured by the top 1% is also at a high not matched
since right before the Great Depression:
[http://www.visualizingeconomics.com/2007/04/04/nytimes-
incom...](http://www.visualizingeconomics.com/2007/04/04/nytimes-income-gap-
is-widening-data-shows/)

...and that the increase in tax paid by the top 1% tracks almost perfectly the
increase in their percentage of the total income:
[http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/top-1-paid-
more...](http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/top-1-paid-more-in-
federal-income-taxes-than-bottom-95-in-07/)

~~~
cwan
I think the title (and advocacy group) is presenting the issue provocatively
but taxes affect startups - it certainly creates incentives or disincentives
for them. Entrepreneurship is at the heart of income mobility.
([http://www.scribd.com/doc/17772299/Anatomy-of-an-
Entrepreneu...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/17772299/Anatomy-of-an-
Entrepreneur)). With increased calls for the wealthy and companies to pay
increased taxes this is an issue that directly affects startups.

------
lacker
The title is a misleading summary of the article. The article only discusses
_income_ taxes, not the entire tax burden.

------
vannevar
Another way of stating this would be to say that the top 1% now cumulatively
earn roughly half as much as the entire bottom 95% combined, as their income
has risen while the bottom 95% declined. So much for that old 'rising tide
raises all boats' myth.

